# How to carry gear when felling??



## 04titanse

What do you guys use to carry all your gear when felling and bucking. I am talking about axe, wedges, measure, adjustment tools etc. I usually just have pockets full of stuff and then a saw in my hand and axe on my shoulder. 

Do you guys wear some sort of tool belt? I have mostly been a firewood cutter but recently felled 35 trees for milling and am realizing I need a better system before I go back out to do more serious cutting.


----------



## RandyMac

The best method is hiring a second sawyer to mule your ####.


----------



## arathol

Surplus ammo boxes from the army navy store. Durable, cheap and come in a variety of sizes.


----------



## k5alive

RandyMac said:


> The best method is hiring a second sawyer to mule your ####.





or pack a mule.


----------



## woodchuck357

Pack frame with plastic buckets.


----------



## Gologit

04titanse said:


> What do you guys use to carry all your gear when felling and bucking. I am talking about axe, wedges, measure, adjustment tools etc. I usually just have pockets full of stuff and then a saw in my hand and axe on my shoulder.
> 
> Do you guys wear some sort of tool belt? I have mostly been a firewood cutter but recently felled 35 trees for milling and am realizing I need a better system before I go back out to do more serious cutting.



35 trees? Neat. What did you do after lunch? 

Carry your saw on your shoulder. Your axe rides on top of the saw bar or can be stuck in your belt. Clip your tape to your belt loop. Rope your gas and oil jugs together with eye-spliced line and a 'biner. Throw them over the other shoulder.

Your lunch, your water jug, your tools and spares can be carried in a small back pack or day bag of some kind.

If you're cutting a strip stash your food and water and tools some place safe, and where you can find them again, but close to where you're working.


----------



## Metals406

I've heard some other back-easter's who like them "bucket boss" things fer plastic buckets.

Just carry a couple wedges in yer back pocket, and leave the rest in the bucket pouch, and your lunch/water etc.

You can also throw the ax to the next tree you know will need some jacking.

Oh, and what Bob and Randy said!


----------



## funky sawman

I use what I call a "fellers vest" It consists of all Grizzly peak made items, such as a belt with double holes all the way around to hook the suspender pads onto. Then use a leather wedge pouch and aluminum axe sheath. I also pack a fire extingusher and belt scabbard due to state fire regulations. All of this stuff on your belt and the weight is on you shoulders like a back pack. Grizzly peak factory is in north Idaho, look them up...


----------



## mad murdock

Get a good web belt, or a good wedge pouch, I carry my files scrench, stump vise, bar tip grease gun, wedges all in this pouch. If I need an axe carry it with the saw like gologit says, gas/oil roped together as he stated also. Milling equipment will have to be another trip, or pack in felling equipment, fell till first break, leave what you will use milling, to back with other felling items not needed, regroup with milling equipment, and mill the rest of the day. Out here in good wood, I can cut 2 trees down and chew on them with the mill all day, maybe 2 before I have to cut more down. If you have a 4 wheeler, use that as your pack mule. I used skidder as my pack mule, after downing trees, drag them to a nice open area to mill, where my pickup and milling equipment is waiting and go from there.


----------



## 04titanse

Thanks for all responses guys! Most of time I bring my Atv in the woods with me, but sometime its faster and easier to just hoof it. 

What is a web belt?


----------



## mad murdock

04titanse said:


> What is a web belt?



A web belt is usually a 2" belt made of canvas or nylon webbing with either a brass catch or if newer a nylon clasp that you can wear to hang items from as you wear it around your waist. I have a WWII canvas one that has the brass catch and has brass hole grommets all about it, to hook items to, or items such as a canteen pouch will clip onto it. They are heavy duty and can support a lot of weight. Same type of belt system a police officer hangs his flashlight, holster, cuffs, taser, radio, etc to.


----------



## BeeVee

I can carry most of my "stuff" in a large aluminum lunch pail .....but then I'm only cutting about 6 or 7 cords of mostly dry pine and green birch .
If this snow ever disappears (still about 2 feet in the bush and on the access roads) I'll get an early jump on my winter's firewood ......for sure this year.....yup....


----------



## TimberMcPherson

I have a felling belt with a fuel/oil can combination on it. Heres what the can looks like

http://treetools.co.nz/Products/T/Toucan/ToucanRear.jpg

And the felling belt is a bigger version of this

http://www.activesafety.co.nz/images/product_img/14FellingBeltSmall.jpg

Its pretty easy to carry, doesn't get in the way in the brush and works really well. no leaving anything on the ground to grab later etc.


----------



## ChainFinn

View attachment 294812


This and combo-tank for fuel and chain oil, is pretty much it. SOmetimes i add suspenders to the belt, sometimes not. And usually theres also a field canteen too in the belt, some military surplus thingy.


----------



## 2dogs

I also use Grizzly Peak suspenders and belt with a leather wedge pouch when I'm working away from the truck. Otherwise I wear a wedge pouch on a leather belt or just shove the wedges in my back pockets. In my fire pack I have a nylon pouch on a light nylon belt because wedges don't fit well in fire pants. I drop the pack and just wear the belt.


----------



## imagineero

TimberMcPherson said:


> I have a felling belt with a fuel/oil can combination on it. Heres what the can looks like
> 
> http://treetools.co.nz/Products/T/Toucan/ToucanRear.jpg
> 
> And the felling belt is a bigger version of this
> 
> http://www.activesafety.co.nz/images/product_img/14FellingBeltSmall.jpg
> 
> Its pretty easy to carry, doesn't get in the way in the brush and works really well. no leaving anything on the ground to grab later etc.



I remember using those toucans in new zealand and thinking they were a pretty neat idea. Don't know how they'd go running a full size saw, but they were just great with a 200T, you could go all day. I've never seen them for sale here in aus. 

Shaun


----------

